# Chicago As Passenger Hub



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 23, 2008)

Aside from editorials, Railway Age never puts entire stories online: "For the full story, subscribe to Railway Age."

It's basically an industry publication, heavily freight-centric, so I don't subscribe. But this story is pretty good, even though online it's incomplete.

Chicago: PASSENGER rail hub

Perhaps the portion of the article unavailable online includes discussion of Amtrak in Chicago - who knows - but this focuses on CTA, Metra, and NICTD (South Shore Line), and includes a nifty rendering of the new Nippon Sharyo/Sumitomo bi-level equipment the South Shore expects soon.


----------



## jis (Jul 26, 2008)

There isn't anything about Amtrak in the full article in Railway Age. It has the same sections as the one that you see in the summary. Only each section is more elaborated.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 1, 2008)

jis said:


> There isn't anything about Amtrak in the full article in Railway Age. It has the same sections as the one that you see in the summary. Only each section is more elaborated.


Thanks, jis! So online readers really aren't missing much? What does a Railway Age subscription cost?

EDIT: I'm a TRAINS subscriber, but since I signed up long-term the price doesn't immediately come to mind. Something slightly north of a hundred bucks for three years? Just guessing.


----------



## jackal (Aug 2, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > There isn't anything about Amtrak in the full article in Railway Age. It has the same sections as the one that you see in the summary. Only each section is more elaborated.
> ...


Normally pretty expensive, but as an industry trade publication, it's free if you can convince them that you work in the industry!

As long as they think I "still" work for the Alaska Railroad, I guess I'll continue to enjoy my subscription! :lol:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 2, 2008)

jackal said:


> Normally pretty expensive, but as an industry trade publication, it's free if you can convince them that you work in the industry!
> As long as they think I "still" work for the Alaska Railroad, I guess I'll continue to enjoy my subscription! :lol:


I'm telling!


----------

